# Magical Mystery Machine Tour webpage



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Roll up for the Magical Mystery Machine Tour! Step right this way...

http://culttvman.com/mystery

Steve


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Steve,
I have moved since the Mystery Tour began. Who do I contact to update my address. 
Roland


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*How posting the entire list?*

The list of who the Mystery Machine is nice to see, but it would be even better if we could see who has it now and also the rest of the names it will be going to. That way us poor souls at the bottom of the list can at least see it's progression and know for sure that it IS moving down the list.....


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*.....almost forgot to say.....*

Great Idea Of Adding A Magical Mystery Tour Page!!!!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Roland, email me with your mailing address. My email is [email protected]

Phrank, I'm not really following a set order for who gets the kit next. I'm handling this one at a time so I can better track the model and make sure it keeps moving. Right now the model is going to Andy Mihail. I've lined up the person who will follow Andy, then I am going to try and get the model back to me so I can get it to the LightningFest show.

I'm also trying to set up some opportunities where a couple of the participents in the same general location can get together and do the pictures. That was how I was able to get Steven Lee and Mike Warshaw together in Worcester.

I will add a list to the site of those that are participating.

And for those of you that have had the kit, please send the photos!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## 13x5x2 Nostalgian (Jan 24, 1999)

So the original sign up listing is now null and void and the machine is being sent to friends. That figures. Take me off the list (heck, I've already been worked around). Another casualty of not being one of the in crowd.
Art Hullinger
13x5x2 Nostalgian


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Art - somewhere you missed the sequence of events and misunderstand what's going on. Steve Iverson took it upon himself to do some Scooby-style detectiving, and located the Mystery Machine - at that point the original tour was kaput for over a year. Steve posted here awhile back that he was willing to oversee the continuation/rebirth of the Mystery Machine tour, but by that time many people had dropped out, moved, etc., so he was forced to start a new list. All of this was posted here months ago. Steve is just trying to oversee the process closer so that it doesn't get bogged down again. And yes, the Mystery Machine goes to Lisa when all is said and done, just like before. 
Nobody is being jerked around, nobody is being excluded - you just need to resign up for the list. Please do it.

Chris


----------



## 13x5x2 Nostalgian (Jan 24, 1999)

Thank you Chris. I stand corrected. I apologize Steve. Nevertheless, I do not wish to be on the new list. Someone else can represent the Land of Lincoln.
Thanks
Art


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Thanks Steve for your efforts. I'll look for my pix, sent copies to Mark Fergel in March 2002. the photos have the Mystery Machine on top of a Los Angeles Times newspaper vending machine, with palm trees and the Pacific in the back ground.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I dropped Mark a note about getting the photos sent in so far... 

Steve


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Yep, I'm next on the list. I'm still waiting for that little slip in my tiny mailbox that says a package is waiting for me at the post office. When I get it, Nighteagle & I will get some pics done & ship it to the next person. I'm going to take a pic next to a sign that has the longest name of a lake, probably in the USA if not the whole frelling world! 

What's the name? Heck, I don't have that kind of time to type it out! :freak:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Seeing the multiple shots has inspired me. I'm going to have some fun with this.
My favorite picture so far? Has to be the drag queen! :lol:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

When are we going to see a list of those who are presently participating? I signed up for it, but never received confirmation that my address would be included. I'd like to know where I stand.

- GJS


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll double check the list tonight and get it posted in the next day or so... depending on how much time I have!

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

This photo  is worth the trip.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Art, just saw your comments earlier. 

I'm sorry for any confusion! It was never my intention to squeeze anyone out! I just wanted to get this thing moving again and keep it on track. 

You've been a part of this community since way back, and I think it would be great to have your participation. This is a BB project and has been since the start. 

Steve


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

The list of all the participants is posted. Gary, you are on the list. Mystery Machine is currnetly with Steven Lee and on its way to Andy Mihail. After that will be Harry Woodbury or myself, depending on how close to Lightningfest we are. More as this thing progresses... 

And if you are not on the list, that means I don't have your snail mail address. Please email me at [email protected]

Here is a list of people that originally were on the list but I have not heard from yet:

RR Griffith
Scott Metcalf
Keenan Akin
Roland Mueller
William Johnson
Roy Kirchoff
Troy Naeyaert
Kristine Allen
Dave Horvath
Trevor Ylisaari
James Doughty
James Curry
Bryan W. Bennett
David M Potter
Donald R. Stewart
Sean Sharp
John Parkinson
John Payne
Charles Hroch
Brian Caldwell
Mark Fergel

Thanks
Steve


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanx Steve!

- GJS


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Hey.....I'm not on the list!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats an easy fix! Email me with your snail mail address!


----------



## wolfman42 (May 22, 2003)

Steve glad to see the Mystery tour is set to take in the old Homeland. I will make sure to pay proper homage on this side of the pond.

Cheers Wolfie.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

This thing will have a lot of milage when its done! Not sure when it will get there Wolfie, but it will get there eventually!

Steve


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I just got the Mystery Machine in the mail today! _*WHOO HOO!!!*_
I'll see if I can shoot off a couple shots that I want, & I'll give Nighteagle a call to do some down in Rhode Island as well.
:dude: This is one _groovy_ tour! :dude:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

New photos from Wonderfest 2002 have been posted thanks to Blappy. Funny thing is, I have absolutely no memory of ever having my photo taken with the Mystery Machine!!!!

www.culttvman.com/mystery

Roll out!

Steve


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Steven Lee sent photos from Boston, now added to the Mystery Tour page

Steve


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Blappy with *hair?????*


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> New photos from Wonderfest 2002 have been posted thanks to Blappy.


I just sent in a new pic I had of the MM to be posted that I took at WonderFest, too. Hopefully it'll be up soon. And correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the MM at WF 2001? I found the pic in my 2001 stack of photos.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes... it was 2001... I will correct the info

Steve


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Good thing I popped in here. (haven't been around since June)
Steve, I will shoot you my snail mail addy.
I still want to participate!


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Prince of Styrene II brought the MM down and took a couple pics here in Burriville RI. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I have a few more pics to take for myself before the roll is done & then I'll send in the shots. :roll:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

All righty now.Scoob and Shag pulled into my mailbox yesterday here in the good ol SOUTH.(how they made it without a steering wheel beats me)Anyway I'll snap some shots around here and send them off to Steve to visit with him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I just added some photos from Nighteagle in Rhode Island.

I'm still missing lots of photos from the first leg of the tour. 

http://culttvman.com/mystery

Steve


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Steve, did you get the pics I sent in of my part of the MM's tour in Mass?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

not yet Andy

Steve


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

_Grrrrr...._ I sent those in right after Nighteagle's. Okay, set #2 is on the way.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

got them now!

Steve


----------



## Paraclete1 (Nov 27, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> ... I have absolutely no memory of ever having my photo taken with the Mystery Machine!!!!
> 
> www.culttvman.com/mystery
> 
> ...


Don't sweat it, it probably was just "driving through" at the time the photo was taken... or... you were, shall we say, indisposed.

Someone mentioned alot of miliage. To bad you all didn't keep track of the miliage from city to city. Would have been fun to see if it actually made it around the world, several times.

I never added my address cause I couldn't think of anything exciting to photograph around. But maybe I'll just give in and add my name to the list to just be a part of the tour. Great work guys.

Don


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Scooby and Shag pulled out of S.C. friday and are heading down to Steve Iverson's town in GA.Decided to holdup here til Isabelle moved on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

New photos posted from Andy Mihail and Chris Doll

www.culttvman.com/mystery

Steve


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

The Magical Mystery Machine Tour page has been updated again with photos from Harry Woodbury in Pawleys Island, SC and when it attended Lightningfest in South Bend Indiana in Sept. 

http://culttvman.com/mystery

Steve


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Hey Steve, I think Ed should enter th Machine into the Chiller Model Contest... Just for Shitz and Giggles. So all BBers that attend Chiller can see it upclose... Ed runs the contest so it should be ok... I will be there to see the Mystery Machine even though I am on the list to receive it soon.

Travis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Travis,

You and I should get together for pics with the MM as we are on the list about the same time. It would be a great time to meet one another!

I've got a couple of ideas of places to take the MM in the SJ area...do you?

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I have a few ideas... Maybe we can meet up at one of the locations and snap a few shots. 

Travis


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Just got to thinking about this and wondered where it's at now? Anybody, besides me, still wanting to do this?

Hooty :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Currently with Dice who will take to the Fangoria show... then i have to line up the next person.

Steve


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I will be going to the Fangoria Show! Can't wait  

Travis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Steve the Mystery Machine has arrived in NE Ohio safe and sound.
I have email you.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

With the acquisition of Polar Lights/Playing Mantis by RC2, I think the impetus to complete the Mystery Machine's tour should be kicked up a notch (BAM!). Does Tay666 still have it, or where is it now? Was it even at Wonderfest 2004? Let's get this done, guys!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Currently with Paul Heller. I've got a few batches of photos to post and will prioritize those this week.

Now, the stupid question is, what do we do with the van when we're done? Polar Lights is essentially gone.... Lisa has pretty much moved on with her life. Is there some way we can enshrine this baby as some sort of tribute to the Polar Lights BB community?

I'm open to ideas... this should be something we decide as a group.

Steve


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

*I would like to nominate you, Steve, to be the keeper and historian of this. When the MM was lost and forgotten, you stepped up to the plate and moved it forward. *





Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Currently with Paul Heller. I've got a few batches of photos to post and will prioritize those this week.
> 
> Now, the stupid question is, what do we do with the van when we're done? Polar Lights is essentially gone.... Lisa has pretty much moved on with her life. Is there some way we can enshrine this baby as some sort of tribute to the Polar Lights BB community?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

I second the nomination.

James


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Maybe give it 2 someone famous with connections 2 the hobby or Scooby Doo! Nothing against Steve but it would be cool 2 know I had something in my possession that is now in the house of someone famous.

Or you can all wait till I become famous and I will display it proudly! And even mention the Board.

Travis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

We could always blow it up with firecrackers...


Just kidding! After all it, we, and this board has gone through, there has to be a better finale!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

You could blow it up with firecrackers at Wonerfest 2005!

Hmmmm. Too bad there's no Polar Lights Museum or even a pop-culture/toy museum. Just don't give it to the Smithsonian. Bad things will happen to it.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

They'll paint grid lines and heavy weathering on it.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

I can't agree. It was *promised* to Lisa. Whether she has moved on or not, she still deserves the memento. How old does a promise have to be before it evaporates? How many of the people involved would have done it if they weren't doing it for Lisa? Kind of a sharp stick in the eye to them, redirecting it like that. 

It's Lisa's. If she wants someone else to have it, let her send it to them.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If you can reach Lisa, (I'm sure there are still members who know exactly how to reach her) I'd suggest sending it on to her. If she does not want it, I'd say Steve should have custody.


Dave


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree. Why not at least ask her? It is mean to be our tribute to her in appreciation for all she did for us.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I agree.

Check with Lisa first. If she doesn't want it, then it should go to either Steve or Phrank.
Steve for tracking it down and bringing it to fruition.
Phrank because he seems to be the keeper of all knowledge pertaining to PL.

Maybe Steve could put up a poll somewhere and email the address to all involved to get everyone's input. (not that you don't already have enough to do Steve  )


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I kinda got the impresssion from Steve's post that Lisa wasn't interested, and that's why he is asking. If I am wrong, sorry for reading between the lines.

James


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I've never really followed up with Lisa with regards to the MM, but I can. I do know that she has great love for the people in the community! Now, we gotta keep this thing moving!

Steve


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I wish Lisa would still get it. She's the main reason many of us are here. She was also instrumental in getting PL to continue having this Bulletin Board when Hank began charging for it's continued use. Had she not asked Mr. Lowe to "pay the man", would this board still exist?

I think she deserves to get this gesture of thanks from everyone who has elected to be a part of this. It's a small token representing our appreciation for all of her friendship and loyalty to us in the modeling community.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Yep, what Phrank said.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Ditto!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Ibbid!!



Wayne


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> If you can reach Lisa, (I'm sure there are still members who know exactly how to reach her) I'd suggest sending it on to her. If she does not want it, I'd say Steve should have custody.


uh... well, I think I may have a way to contact her.  
I'll call her & see what she says. If not, then I second Steve holding on to it. (or is that fifth?)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Isn't she still moderating over at the Clubhouse?


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Lisa.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I sent her a nice little note yesterday about how much she means to all of us here at the BB and that we really feel it should have a home with her. 

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And she said "Who? Polar WHAT?" :lol:


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Isn't she still moderating over at the Clubhouse?


Not for a while now, I think.

I'm very much ashamed to say I lost touch with her, and i shouldn't have. My own fault, a number of small things but mostly that "social anxiety disorder" they used to advertise about, real thing they made look like a fad disease-'o-the-week to take a pill for. Deeply uncomfortable with phones, email, social situations, so just aoid them. That, and not hanging out at the Clubhouse 'cuz it felt so different. And the last time I was there, a big scene had been going on, with a fight involving a long time close friend of hers, and I knew it was upsetting for her so I felt pretty awkward over that with her.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I've stayed in touch. In fact, when I have an excuse to be in the area, I generally hook up with her for dinner. Always fun. Exchange an occasional email, Christmas card, phone call. You can't keep totally up on everyone that comes and goes in your life, but its great to stay in touch.

Steve


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got a note back from Lisa.. she is honored to give the model a home and misses everyone here... 

Steve


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Well there ya go! Let's stick it on a nice wooden plaque with her name on it!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

John P said:


> Isn't she still moderating over at the Clubhouse?


Technically yes.
She has full moderator status still.
Though she has not been there in a long time.
She has a lot going on, and though I miss her on the boards there, I am glad things are going well for her.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

There Ya go problem solved! Send it to Lisa - say hi for me too!
Dave


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Ignatz said:


> Well there ya go! Let's stick it on a nice wooden plaque with her name on it!


That would be cool. We need to display it with the case as well as the case has been signed by everyone that has had it.

Any creative types?

Steve


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I am considered a bit creative in the many departments... what are ya thinking?

Travis


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

*the latest stops*

I've posted photos from the past few months that were sent by Roland, Hooty, and Trevor Ylissari

www.culttvman.com/mystery

Steve


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I loved looking at those pics! What fun!

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I see Dice hasn't sent pics from Chiller yet. I tried to hook up with him while the van was here in Jersey, but alas, he is an elusive little fella.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I have 1 pic of Dice holding the MM I guess I should email it to Steve

Travis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

The Batman said:


> I loved looking at those pics! What fun!
> 
> - GJS


I have to agree! It's fun seeing the sites that are important to the folks on the board, as well as seeing local attractions and creative shots. I've been whittling down my choices for locations, but end up always adding more! 

Chris


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

OOPS! I forgot to sign the plastic case when I had it in my posession. Oh well...

Roland


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Roland.....I made the same mistake!

I've been procrastinating on sending the pics too....but now that I've squealed on myself, I guess I'll get on the ball and send them!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, who's got it, who's next? C'mon guys, let's get this done and end this chapter of the PL story.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Funny you should put it that way, Chris...especially now.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Its with Paul Heller. Its moving... slowly.

Steve


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I was hoping to have it by the Monster Mania in Cherry Hill but that's ok... Maybe I'll have it for Chiller...

Travis


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Steve, I finally got the pics dug out and e-mailed. The last email, I even remembered to say who they were from... Five emails, four pics. I reduced 'em to a size approximately that of the pics on the site, so they ought to download okay. Lemme know if there's any problems.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Dreamer

Just a heads up, there are still about 8 or 10 people in line to get the Mystery Machine... Should be going to Travis soon. And we'll keep pushing this thing along.

Steve


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Travis,

I told Steve not to send it to me anymore but if you are going to get it, why don't we try to hook up and take a picture with both of us...? I live not too far from you. Just let me know...I was losing hope and interest in this project.
Send me an e-mail with the details.....

Thanks guys!

MMM


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

The very nature of this project makes it long and drawn out... but, by the time this is done, the kit will have been all over the United States and around the world once or twice. It will be a bit of a testament to the Polar Lights community that really was fostered by people like Dave and Lisa. Yeah, sometimes it seems to take forever, but you really can't rush a good thing!

Steve


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

This subject was brought up on another board.

After checking my links, I think this is the only thread left here.
Thought I would give it a bump to make sure it doesn't get deleted in the next pruning.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

The project was abruptly concluded some time ago. It was never sent to me as promised. I don't know all of the circumstances or why some people were left out, but, I'm sure there was some reason behind it.

- GJS


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

The project wasn't abruptly ended. I got the model to as many people as I possibly could. This thing was started sometime in 2000, just before Lisa was fired at Polar Lights. I wasn't even participating in the board at the time. It was a fun project, but somewhere along the way the kit was waylaid. For some reason, the guy that had the kit couldn't get in touch with the next person in the chain and the model sat in a storage shed for a year (or maybe two!) 

I got involved in the Tour about two or three years after it started. Someone somewhere was asking about what had ever become of the project. Curiosity got the best of me and I located the model and got the project back on track. The list of participants was reconstructed and every effort was made to get in touch with everyone. A lot of people left the board when Lisa was fired. Some could not be reached, some did not want to participate. 

Once the this thing got jumpstarted sometime in 2003, we still had several problems. At one point someone sat on the kit for 6 months and and a few other individuals had to be prodded to keep the kit moving. Instead of just pushing the kit along as we originally did, I had the kit sent back to me at each step. I then contacted the next person to make sure they still wanted to participate and let them know we had to keep the model moving.

Once the Mystery Machine website went up, I started getting flooded with emails from people that wanted to participate. 99% of these people were not part of the original project nor were they even participants at Hobbytalk. Most were total strangers. I wanted to make sure it got to as many of the original Scooby Gang as I could and kept participation limited. Plus, after two years of managing the project and having to badger people to keep the kit moving, I was getting a little tired of coordinating everything. I raised the issue of how to conclude the Tour.

It was pretty well determined that the kit should go home to the Queen. A fitting home if there ever was one. At that point, we still were 8 or 10 months from Wonderfest so I got the model to as many people as humanly possible in that time period. If you look at the list, we actually managed to get the Mystery Machine to about 20 people between the time the model was recovered and the end of the trip at Wonderfest in 2005. 

Two or three people didn't get the kit because of the deadline. Several others proved to be impossible to contact. If anyone was overlooked, it certainly was not for a lack of trying. Over the 5 years of the project, the model went to approximately 30 people, despite being lost for over a year. The plastic case was signed by almost everyone involved. I think I actually forgot to sign it myself. It made it to Chiller a couple times. Two or three trips to Wondefest. Plus it went to South Korea, Scandinavia, and Canada a couple times.

There's still a bunch of photos that were never sent to me, or possibly misplaced. 

The site is still up there at http://www.culttvman.com/mystery

Hope that clears up at least a few questions.

Steve


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

WOW! talk about memories...If you hit that link and go to Lynnwood there are some 'unknown' names....I'm listed as Fluke I'm right behind the Mystery machine and Godzilla and to my left is *Bob Shinolt* aka *Polar Bear*...he use to post here a few years back and came back on as just 'The Bear' (I think?) in front of him you can see the bare bones of my 1/32 Lunar Spindrift on the table. One other unkown is *Tony Phillips*...he is *'Super Elvis'* over at the Club house....you can see one of his award winning super hero dio's in that pic as well. That photo was taken at one of our local Sci-Fi fantasy modeling club meetings ...its twice that size now. Thats Qtan's Worf figure.

Wacky fun.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> This subject was brought up on another board.


And that would be me. :wave: 
While I was home, I was at 'Da Queen's house (as I'm apt to do) & I was able to take a pic of it in her "Den of Knowledge", as well as get it onto a nice infinity curve & snap some shots of it as well as the bucket. I havn't resized them all yet, but I do plan on making a file in my Photobucket account as well as sending some pics to Steve for the MMT page at his site.

Can anyone remember who built the MM?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm pretty sure it was Mark Fergel


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yep.
Steve did a lot of work to bring this thing to a conclusion.
I remember the excitement when the model was re-discovered and the tour was resurected.
I had links for 8 other threads from Hobbytalk that dealt with the revival of the tour. All of those are dead now, and this is the only one still remaining on the server.
Which is why I bumped it back up. To save some of our history and keep it from being pruned with some of the dead posts.
Same reason I regularly bump the guillotine numbers thread.
Which is the last remaining thread on the server with a post by Lisa when she was still an employee of the company.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I'm pretty sure it was Mark Fergel


That's what Tay thought. I just wanted to check for the proper credit to be given.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

DANG IT!

Looks like I waited too long to bump the guillotine thread.
Looks like it is gone. 
Guess I got lazy when it was a sticky.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Guilotine numbers still in the archive http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/archive/index.php/t-4169.html

When I was looking for Mystery Machine info, I had to dig through the archived posts.

Steve


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What happened with this "tour"? Seems like the last picture post was in 2005.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It was presented to the Queen at the 2005 Chiller convention, I believe. Steve has some excellent photos of the event on the web site he linked in the earlier post.

I loved being part of that effort, and would gladly participate again if we ever do anything like that again!!!!!

Larry


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> It was presented to the Queen at the 2005 Chiller convention, I believe. Steve has some excellent photos of the event on the web site he linked in the earlier post.


Actually, it was Wonderfest 2005 and (not to blow my own horn) fascinating information about this and other Polar Lights bulletin board events and traditions can be found on the Polarpaedia.

Jim


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Guilotine numbers still in the archive http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/archive/index.php/t-4169.html
> 
> When I was looking for Mystery Machine info, I had to dig through the archived posts.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve.
I did a few searches but it never showed up.
Thought it was lost.
Glad it isn't.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I had to look at all of these photos again. This project was a cool thing to be a part of. I don't know if we'll ever see teamwork like this again.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Bobby's post about his recent build got me nostalgic for this.
So I thought I would track down this thread and pop it back up again.

For those who don't feel like reading the whole thread, there is a nice summary on Cult's site with the pictures.
http://culttvman.com/main/magical-mystery-machine-tour-revisited/


There is also this thread here on the board showing where the kit eventually ended up.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=207872


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Another small update about the MM kit!! Lisa actually moved since the kit was returned to her into a smaller place, but it's a lovely place that she owns! And what's even cooler is that it's a duplex with Anthony living on the other side. 

The "Hobbit hole" (as she calls it) is very nice, but like I said, small. She had to get rid of a few things in the downsize, but fear not!! The MM survives!! She actually gifted it to me & I have it tucked safely amongst my stash, still within the tub it was shipped around in. Never fear, fellow builders, it's safe in my hands. I'll see about posting some updated pics of it for everyone as well in the near future.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Glad to hear.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

So what do you know! This thread has survived! It looks like I didn't send my pics right away (as I confess in one of my posts) like my faulty memory made me think. I only sent the Mystery Machine on its way without signing the case in my hurry! Doh!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah, a few of the old threads are still kicking around.

I'm just glad Steve is still hosting the pics and such from this cool little event.


----------

